# Marmite... Love it or Hate it



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

After my expierience with vegemite our own low land limey Lumpold decided to send me a small jar of marmite to try as well. It is also a yeast spread but has different flavor characteristics. Id say it is sharper tasting and has some herbal notes that vegemite lacks. I'm not sure which one I like more, it would be like choosing a favorite between two children.

... notice the difference in texture, marmite is much creamier and less dense.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

And yet I still have so many strange foods to send you... d'ya reckon US customs will have a problem with jellied eels?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

no... but I might


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Haven't had marmite in awhile, looks like I'm addin it ta the list of what I need sent in my next care package from NZ
I just found out galaga is a marmite fan,so I'll make sure he gets some of it


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Man, those pictures make it look so tasty...
















u


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Lumpy, you can't waste jellied eels on somebody who has "confessed " to liking marmite>>>>>>>>.

Send winkles and a tin of Andrews.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I was thinking of sending him some crab paste.

Oh, and some madras curry powder.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Any non Brits encountering the Marmite thing for the first time might be confused. Its one of those innocent things that splits the nation and families.

The makers have taken full advantage of this in their advertising.

A few of the TV ad's can be viewed on thier site there is a love version and a hate version : My preference

http://www.marmite.com/hate/tv/

Enjoy, (the ads NOT the product).

Lumpy, not Shiphams!!!!!!, how about Hienz Sandwich Spread. uck.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

what's up with all this "ite" sh-ite ?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmpfh. Having lived in Japan, I have eaten grilled swallows (whole), horse sashimi, sea cucumber, sea urchin, and just about everything else under the sea. I even ate dancing shrimp once - the shrimp, live, race around a bowl as you pluck them out and eat them while they're still "dancing" and warm. 

So nothing, and I mean nothing, scares me anymore. I'll try anything once. I even ate fermented soy beans (natto) once. It tasted like sick hobo feet with festering boils with some pus mixed in, so I won't be trying it again, but I gave it a shot.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> Haven't had marmite in awhile, looks like I'm addin it ta the list of what I need sent in my next care package from NZ
> I just found out galaga is a marmite fan,so I'll make sure he gets some of it


SH*T can't even be a wise *ss without getting called on it anymore :tg I know you'll do it too.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bovril is better!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

OK! After seeing several posts about vegemite and marmite you all got me interested in what the heck it is. So I did what anyone in the 21st century should do, I _Googled_ it. Marmite info.

I'm going to Kroger at lunch, can I find it there? 
I'm guessing the alcohol does not settle into the yeast?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ky toker said:


> OK! After seeing several posts about vegemite and marmite you all got me interested in what the heck it is. So I did what anyone in the 21st century should do, I _Googled_ it. Marmite info.
> 
> I'm going to Kroger at lunch, can I find it there?
> I'm guessing the alcohol does not settle into the yeast?


I've always teased that this was made from yeast excrement, which is wrong, it is really the dead bodies of the yeast along with the excrement, nasty chit.
To quote your reference:
"A chemist speculates that Marmite is made by adding salt to the waste-product produced by the yeast in the brewing process, thus rupturing the yeast cells by osmotic pressure-and then concentrating the resulting sludge."

YUM!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I even ate fermented soy beans (natto) once. It tasted like sick hobo feet with festering boils with some pus mixed in, so I won't be trying it again, but I gave it a shot.


I've always wanted to try that... the hobo's feet not the Natto 

Lumpy, send them some black pudding. Had some of that on the BBQ the other week... Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Black puddin an HP sauce, beaut combo mate!
(Sorry, my missus is watchin Neighbours and that Aussie accent is gettin to me)

I refrained from buying a 3lb black pudding when I was in Costco yesterday... hmmm... I might go back.

D'ya reckon customs would let it through?
Maybe some marmite twiglets and a bottle of HP sauce too. Ohhh... Phall curry powder for all*!



*not just yet though... this may require some intercontinental planning...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

It seems most of you are some sarcastic nuts, but is there anyone who really likes this stuff. After seeing it spread on the toast in the pic posted I'm willing to try it. The thought of it being the sludge at the bottom of the barrell isn't too appealing but hell I'm sure I've had worse.


----------

